
Uncertain - nate
https://medium.com/life-learning/uncertain-39e660bdf38f#.7ubd8s9up
======
ashwinl
Wouldn't dismiss this so quickly. True, nothing grand in the post. But, the
piece about the Muhammad Ali vs. George Foreman fight was insightful.

TL;DR Summary of OP's reading of this book Nonsense: The Power of Not Knowing,
a recent book by Jamie Holmes

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SEF112Y/](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SEF112Y/)

------
pbreit
Uncertain: how I feel after reading that article. I had trouble following it
and taking something grand away from it.

~~~
educar
Came here to comment just this. I was uncertain what I was reading after 10
paragraphs in. I gave up eventually.

